# Horse painting tutorial :P



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Well, first you get a spraypaint-can, then you get a horse...

Hm, no  But I made this tuorial for another site and thought I could share it here too, if anyone's interested.  It's made in Photoshop but should work for most programs and maybe get a hint on how you can work in oils or acrylic too.

Enjoy and please citisize, but not too much 

One of a thousand ways to draw a horse --the image is large.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

That's really cool! I'll have to give it a shot sometime.

And that was ALL drawn on Photoshop???? Amazing!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Yeah, do!  And show the result!

Yup. Or well, I used a short command to tweak the green signs in the top and bottom, but everything else is hand drawn in photoshop (with a wacom tablet).


----------

